# ImageMagik und GDlib installlieren



## gbalbier (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo Jungs

Könnte mir jemand eine Kurzanleitung geben, wie man ImageMagick und GDlib auf einem Server (linux) installiert?

Habe davon total keine Ahnung. Wäre super nett.
Danke im Voras
Gruß
George


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2005)

Das ist je nach verwendeter Distribution unterschiedlich. Bei Debian reicht:

```
apt-get paketname
```

Bei Suse und Redhat kann man z. B. rpm-Pakete installieren.

Bei allen sollte es möglich sein den Quellcode meist per:

```
./configure
make
make install
```

auf das System zu installieren (selbst kompilieren).

Dazu wär aber ein bissl extra-info angebracht was für ein System Du hast, etc.


----------



## gbalbier (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo _Neurodeamon_Hmmmm, wo kann ich das ersehen, wele Distribution ich habe?
Dat war schon alles fertig installiert.

Von Linux habe ich nicht die Ahnung (aber jeder fängt mal an  ).

Auf der Providerseite http://www.webtropia.com steht SuSe Linux, hmmm, das wird wohl die Distri sein.

Auf ftp://ftp.imagemagick.net/pub/ImageMagick/ habe ich ImageMagick-6.1.8 gezogen, weil 
die Downloadseite vom imagemagick down ist. 
Da kummt nix. -((

Überall in allen Foren lese ich rpm-Pakete , aber in dem download ist nichts mit rpm.

Wie werden die rpm Pakete installiert? Oder wie leite ich die Installation ein?

Eine configure Dati ist natürlich dabei.
Soll das ganze in´s Root geladen werden, oder in einen Unterordner?


Für SSH verwende ich putty und/ oder WinSCP

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2005)

Oh, es geht um einen Rootserver ... * kommentarverkeinf    *

Lies bitte folgenden Thread, da habe ich schon mal ähnliche Fragen beantwortet. Das dürfte für Dich genau das richtige sein 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77464.html&goto=nextoldest


----------

